# Best way to degrease and clean engine bay.



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

So what's the best way, I've seen many guides online about this subject. Some say a warm. Engine, some say cold, some hot and some say keep it running. What's the right/best way? I've also read about keeping the alternator covered with a bag, g101 1:5, dwell and brush then using a low power water source like a hosepipe on low to rinse over. After its dry then 303 protectant-think I need to get some of this. So what's the best way? It's a petrol 2006 fiesta. Any ideas please, 

Many thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any help? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I did mine with a slightly warm engine and just sprayed ag engine n machine cleaner on everything I could see/ get to. Then agitated and wiped off with a damp sponge and mg cloths and using a spray bottle of water to wet slightly before covering in ag vinyl n rubber care. 
I did it like this as I was panicking about using running water.
The results are good, I did it about a month ago and it looks like its just been done. 
I'm sure covering and soaking is better as there is some stuff that is still dirt but it only took me an hour and my drive is nice and clean still. 
I think this is the safest way.
I'll try to get some pics up later if you want.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pics will be good. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dont leave it running.

Warm at most as you don't want chemicals drying in.

Most engines will tolerate a lot of water... with the exception of old distributor style and one's with a lot of exposed electrics. - Cover if in doubt. Avoid high pressure. A hose is more than adequate, after all, after degreasing/cleaning it should only need a rinse.

I never covered my alternator and never had a problem... it was at the very front and exposed to all sorts when driving anyway.

Hope this helps man :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

After I drove home from, work I opened my box Of goodies from PolishedBliss and set about it. G101 1:5 left to dwell a couple of Minutes then irrigated with a brush. Rinsed off with low, pressure hose. Left to dry then use MF to get rid of any left over water. The applied Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel it worked wonders. Another multi use product. All good!

















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good, sorry I didn't post the pics of mine for you but a friend has got my sd card for my phone that has those pics on (don't ask)


----------

